

Source code availability for the W3C Markup Validator - vog
http://validator.w3.org/source/

======
vog
I was really surprised when I finally figured out that all I had to do was:
(on my Debian system)

    
    
      aptitude install w3c-markup-validator
    

and opening <http://localhost/w3c-validator/> in the browser.

Unfortunately, HTML5 is not supported out of the box. However, this might be
added as described in: [http://blog.simplytestable.com/installing-
the-w3c-html-valid...](http://blog.simplytestable.com/installing-the-w3c-html-
validator-with-html5-support-on-ubuntu/)

